# CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *bad*



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Waiting for Nutmeg (brown chamoisee) and Lily (gold) to kid.

Lily is up first, she is due Monday January 23.

Nutmeg is due Thursday January 26.

My due dates are calculated at 145 days.

If they kid on day 148 (like they both did last year) Lily would be Thursday and Nutmeg would be Sunday.

Here they are this morning (1/22).










Lily is pretty open and mushy in the back end, but her udder is not tight yet and she still has ligaments.

Nutmeg is holding strong, but is sooo uncomfortable. She had a very hard time last night, she would try to lay down but get right back up. I feel so bad for her. She is resting now though.

Sooo, how many do you think they have (each)??

onder: :whatgoat:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Awww....they are so cute! Can't wait to see some babies!! 

I'm going to say...Lily...single doe.  And Nutmeg...buck/doe twins :laugh:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Aww, they're adorable!!! Do you want bucks, does, or both?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

I could really use some does to fill my reservations, but I also have some people wanting flashy wethers.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Very pretty  I've always thought that both of your girls were beautiful :drool: I think Nutmeg is going to have 2 does and a buck and Lily will have two does. Do we get a kid if we guess it right??? :laugh:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**



Lost Prairie said:


> Very pretty  I've always thought that both of your girls were beautiful :drool: I think Nutmeg is going to have 2 does and a buck and Lily will have two does. Do we get a kid if we guess it right??? :laugh:


Only if you were at the top of my reservation list :laugh:

I am wondering if I might be crazy, but I don't think you can tell how big they are from this picture.

Lily is much bigger than last year, and last year she had good sized twins.

Nutmeg I am guessing 3, but the last 2 years she has had quads.

I guess I will find out soon! :hair:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

:laugh:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Cant wait to see the cute kids!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

very nice........ :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

So cute! I love them together, they are two big balls of prego cuteness    :lovey:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

They are so adorable. Anything new today?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Lily has lost her ligaments and her udder has filled quite a bit today.

We are watching her and waiting to see what she has, very excited!

She has been up and down alot and lots of stretching. No contractions ....yet :hair:

She is kind of standing there zoning out right now.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Hows it going!?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

exciting! :leap:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

How exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :leap: :leap: :leap: :leap: Can't wait to see the babies! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

I definately think multiples from both yhose pretty girls! Sounds like you'll be finding out soon...prayers for healthy deliveries!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Lily waited until just after midnight to kid. She just didn't want to kid on her actual due date I guess.

She had 2 does and 1 buck.... triplets 

Here is a picture of them still a little wet just after birth.










The one in the middle is the boy.

She had them all while standing :scratch:

The boy,last one, came out back legs first.

Names:
buckskin doe: Orchid

brown doe: Dahlia

buck: Thistle


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Aww! Congratulations! How cute! Good names too!


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Love the names!


----------



## crgoats (Nov 8, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

So cute. Congrats!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Congrats!!!  Glad all went well!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

:birthday: :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Congrats on the cuties!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Ohhh too cute!!!!!!!  Love the names too!  Congrats!!! Now for Nutmeg!!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

How cute! Congrats! Are they bottle babies?


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Aww! So precious!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**



Lost Prairie said:


> How cute! Congrats! Are they bottle babies?


Yes, I raise all mine on the bottle.

I will get some better pics today...they are so cute.


----------



## Iwantgoats (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/23) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pic**

Congratulations!! How adorable!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Here are updated pics so you can see the colors. (1st pic in this thread was bad, but I was tired)

They are less than 24 hours old, but you can get an idea of what they are like from these pics.

:kidred: Here is Orchid:

















:kidred: Here is Dahlia:









:kidblue: And here is Thistle:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Oooo look at that tounge! Sooo cute your giving me baby goat envy!! I just love Dahlia, and is that a moonspot on her knee??? :lovey:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**



RunAround said:


> Oooo look at that tounge! Sooo cute your giving me baby goat envy!! I just love Dahlia, and is that a moonspot on her knee??? :lovey:


Well I guess it could be as her sire has a moonspot on his back....hmmm I will have to check that out.

Good eye


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

They are so cute! I cant wait for my does to kid!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Omg how cute!!!!    I love Dahlia! She's already so stylish and pretty! And I'm a sucker for buckskin so of course I love Orchid  And Thistle is really cute too


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

congratulations!! 3 sweet healthy babes!! How's mom?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**



Willow said:


> congratulations!! 3 sweet healthy babes!! How's mom?


Mom (Lily) is doing great!

She passed the afterbirth. I put Nutmeg back in with her because they are best buddies and really seem to comfort each other.

Here is a pic of Nutmeg and Lily after a long day of showing.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

How precious!!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

So sweet


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Aww...that is adorable... :thumb:


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Thats just the cutest couple I've ever seen. Sooo sweet together   :lovey:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Here is a quick pic of Nutmeg yesterday (Wednesday).

She is standing a little funky, but you can see how big her baby belly is.

I put a little star at the bottom of her belly.

She still has her ligaments but is slowly progressing.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

The kids are adorable! Congrats! Are you going to keep any of them?

Nutmeg is such a pretty girl, I hope she goes soon and everything goes smooth/easy for her!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

I really thought about keeping Dahlia, but I just can't keep them all.

I kept 2 doelings last Spring and 2 doelings from these kiddings in the last couple months.

I will probably be keeping something out of Nutmeg though.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:thumbup:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

She's HUGE :shocked: I'm going to guess quad :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: or :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidblue:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:shocked: Now THAT is one pregnant goat!!!! Hope she goes soon for ya.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Babies are ADORABLE!! Nutmeg certainly looks big enough for quads...I hope she decides to give them up soon!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Hopefully kids soon.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

How's she doing?


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Any Babies?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Her ligs are somewhat softened, but still there. Udder is still not tight.

She just keeps eating and eating and eating.

Tail is up constantly. She is starting to zone out a little bit.

I think she likes having me go crazy waiting for her babies. Still not quite :hair: , so she will probably hold them a bit longer.

As I am typing this she is rubbing her rear on the fence in front of the camera, like she is taunting me :sigh:

I just want babies...come on Nutmeg :GAAH:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Come on Nutmeg!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Yeah... come on girl.... :thumb:


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Anything from Nutmeg yet??


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

How's she doing today?


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Any babies? :whatgoat:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

.......... nothing :sigh:

......... still has ligaments :sigh:

......... udder still not tight :sigh:

On the up side, last night I finally felt a kid kicking around in there. Nutmeg typically carries the babies deep and we rarely get to feel them before they are born.

She usually has quadruplets, but i have no idea what to expect this time :whatgoat:

:hair: I am pretty much at the hair pulling stage waiting on her to start labor!

Maybe she will make it worth my wait and have a bunch of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: ?

I think she is punishing me for putting up the color/night vision surveillance camera :shrug: 
.
.
.
So I can spend hours watching her eat and poop :ROFL:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Hope she goes soon  And has lots of :kidred: :kidred: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

GOOD LUCK!!! :thumb: Can't wait to see what she gives you!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Good luck!!!  Thinking pink!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

What day is she on? I betcha theres kids by Tuesday evening....and she'll spend the day tomorrow filling up that udder!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Today is day 148, the day she usually kids on.

Tuesday will be day 150....starting to make me a little nervous because she seems to be happy keeping those kids forever :hair:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

haha don't you love that?!?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:hug: Don't worry...sometimes the best kids take a little more time to get here.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

She is finally starting to loosen those ligaments......

6:15 p.m. Monday- She has also started to talk to me, she never does that. (the low momma talk)

Please let her kid easily with healthy babies ray:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Prayers for a happy healthy delivery! :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Hoping for healthy kids and mama! ray: :kidred: :kidred:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Thank you.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Awww good luck I hope all goes well and you can show off some pics soon of your new babies!


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Hope all goes well!!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

:wink: ray:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Hoping all goes well ray:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Any babies yet?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Any updates??


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Lost Ligs at 2am...grunted and small contractions all night/morning.....got shaky and was not right....took to vet....vet says preg toxemia......brought home with prop glycol...still waiting for kids....she is open but her cervix has not dialated much......vet not worried....watching her very close........haven't had more than 1 hour sleep at a time in like 2 days....Nutmeg is driving me nuts.

At leat now she looks more comfortable.

A goat riding in the back seat of a Camaro, calmly watching out the window. What a sight to see.

She was a hit at the vets office. Everyone wanted to pet her, as she was laying on tha carpet like she owned the place.

I really need some sleep, but there is no way I won't be there when she kids. :GAAH:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

I pray she kids soon and all is well. ray: :hug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Awww poor girl, but sounds like she had fun going to the vets! Must have been a site, you should have taken a pic of her peeking out the window LOL!!!
I hope and pray she kids soon for you and you can finally get a bit of sleep!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Sorry you had to make a trip to the vet Jodi....did she also get some calcium? That can help with contractions ....hope theres kids soon!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Still really no progress... called vet again she just suggested more Prop glycol and aspirin if I want to give it to her.

She is shaking again (vet says due to pain) and has started grinding her teeth.

She is off her feed and will not touch hay or grain. She also is not drinking water.

I gave her a b12 shot, she has had calcium drench and the prop Glycol.

I tried manually dialating her 3 x, made a small amount of progress.

Am I missing something or is the vet on the right track and I just need to wait for it.

I am afraid she will shut down and close up before she dialates and kids??

She is on day 150, she is big and probably has multiples.

She has been pushing off and on since 9 pm last night.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

I'm sorry your having difficulties with her 
My gut tells me to go in and get those babies out. Since she is not eating and drinking, it could be fatal for all of them. Plus mama is tired and hurting, it would be better for her too.

Hope everything ends well!!


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *sad**

I really don't have the energy to go into it.........
The vet was wrong. I had to take Nutmeg in for an emergency C-section.
2 dead kids (probably died yesterday)

The vet had to be talked into doing the C-section. If I had not had the c-section done she would be dead or slowly dying right now. There was so much swelling inside there was no way kids could be born or even pulled.

Nutmeg is home and recovering. So far doing ok.


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

I'm so sorry. I hope she recovers well.


----------



## poprocksandPEZ (Jan 9, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

 that's horrible  I'm glad you were able to save her though. I think it's time to try a new vet IMO. :hug: 
I hope Nutmeg is feeling more comfortable now.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Awww Jodi, I am so very sorry :sigh: I hope that Nutmeg recovers fully and quickly :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Aww so very sorry.... I hope she recovers fully. :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

I'm so sorry  Poor girl,hope she has a quick recovery :hug: Did she only have two kids?


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**

Vet said only 2 kids. One was normal, the other could fit in your hand (very tiny).

I swear I herd a kid cry out during the c-section. Vet said all were dead that's what the problem was. I am not so sure she wasn't just covering her butt. She was sooo sure I was overreacting. My good goat friend had to bully her (over the phone) into doing the c-section last night.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Oh, Jodi ,I am so so sorry. I think a new vet is in order. Praying that Nutmeg has speedy recovery :hug:


----------



## got2bkidding (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: CapriGem Kiddings (Lily 1/24) & (Nutmeg 1/26) *pics**



poprocksandPEZ said:


> that's horrible  I'm glad you were able to save her though. I think it's time to try a new vet IMO. :hug:
> I hope Nutmeg is feeling more comfortable now.


Im so sad for you ray: for Nutmeg


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Awww...I'm so sorry. I agree it's time for a new vet....if you have an option. I know my vet did an emergency c-section on my little ND only to discover that we had a false pg going. Sometimes you don't need to "bully" just call and tell them you're headed in. They don't have much choice then.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry....  :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

So sorry. I hope that Nutmeg recovers fully and quickly. Take care of you! and get some rest.


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the well wishes, you guys really are the best  

Nutmeg made it through the night. She stood most of the time.

I have opted to treat her with LA 200 and have started giving her Banamine for the pain/swelling (thank you Ashley).

Nutmeg has been drinking small amounts of warm water when it is offered to her fresh. I have been giving her probios.

I noticed her picking at her straw bedding, so I rebedded her with fresh straw and she is picking out the finer stuff and eating it. I was so relived to see her eating. She has good quality 2nd cutting alfalfa, grain, and some alfalfa pellets available but just wants the straw? I don't care as long as she is starting to eat :applaud: 

This has been an experience I never want to repeat. Nutmeg is my very first goat...plus she was my best scored doe in Linear Appraisal, had 2 sets of nice quads for me and has done well in show especially locally. 

My husband had told me before she is a keeper goat, one that will never leave (get sold). 

Ok I think I am done rambling, time for bed. Goodnight my goat friends


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:hug: Aww...you are doing a great job... :thumb:


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

This morning Nutmeg was eating much better. She ate most of her grain and was digging into her hay. What a relief to see her improving!

:greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin: :greengrin:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

oh good!!!! :leap: :hug:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Glad she's going better :greengrin:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

OMG I am so very very sorry this happened to you  If it were me I'd be searching high and low for a new vet, no way I could ever stay with someone like that who wouldn't want to help my animal and would think of me as someone 'overreacting' when I know something isn't right. Shame on her.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Wonderful to hear that Nutmeg is recovering well :leap: Prayers that she continues to do so :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:clap: that is terrific.. :hi5:


----------

